# What's the average age...



## Klaus13 (May 18, 2010)

for a GS ears to go up. I had a shepherd about 10 years ago.Her's flopped.Only found out recently about not touching them. I used to pet her head and ears and probably messed with her cartilage.I was young though.Now I have my 2 month old boy...not touching his ears at all! I have read alot about taping and gluing,and never heard of that 10 years ago. I know my boy is probably too young to be worrying now about them going up.The breeder I got him from said that every pup from his dams 3 litters all went up.He even had a 10 month old brother of my boys there,and ears up and he was beautiful! My boys one ear is noticably going up even after only having him a couple weeks.Just wanted to get some ideas of the age they go up.Also..i have heard alot about teething in relation to ears going up..why does that affect that?

Klaus-2months old today


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

i think it depends on the dogs size? shilos were up at 8 weeks but her litter mate (a males) werent up till 9 months


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the dog i have now and my last dog
ears went up at 5 months.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I remember Onyx I believe said that working lines tend to go up earlier than others. When I got my Zeva girl, hers were up and stayed up at 11 1/2 wks. They never flopped. I'm getting a puppy this Friday and his ears are still down, but the bottoms are lifted. 

There are pix here of a litter by GSDBESTK9 http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/136521-puppy-hut-7-weeks-old.html and most of those pups ears are up. 

I don't think there is any hard, fast rule. Some go up late, some go up early and most go somewhere in-between.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My boy's ears flopped back and forth for many months. Sometimes they were both down, but rarely both up. He will be 9 months on the 13th and one ear stands 100% of the time and the other stands but sometimes the tip still flops around.


----------

